# vision cages



## roastedspleen (Oct 1, 2011)

Has anyone used vision cages for tegus?
I'm hoping I can get a vision cage to house my tegus in. They look good and their front opening. If anyone can give me some info on this than that's great.
Just go on lllreptile.com and look at the vision cages. Tell me the smallest cage I can use while still having a healthy reptile.


----------



## james.w (Oct 1, 2011)

None of them will work for an adult tegu. If you want a pre-fab cage check out boamaster.com.


----------



## roastedspleen (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay thanks


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 1, 2011)

_They work fine as temporary housing for smaller tegus. But for the price,.. you're better off going with something else, since you'll have to upgrade eventually. Unless you can fine one cheap on Craigslist or some where._


----------



## chelvis (Oct 2, 2011)

I use a vision cage right now for my male blue, its the 6x3 and even that is too small. I am currently working on a bigger and deeper one for him. Luckly I can let him roam the reptile room right now so its not as big of a deal. But I would never recomend a vision cage.


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a b/w tegu in a vision 6x3. She is a small rescue tegu, about 5lbs max and not very long. She also gets to roam in the screened porch and our house. It would never work for normal adult sized tegus.

I have found some great deals on large cages by looking at craig's list and kingsnake. Fauna might have a section for enclosures, I've never looked. I bought some Animal Plastics cages for my big snakes and you are talking hundreds of dollars for the cgae plus shipping. It may be better to build your own or have a friend help.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (May 12, 2013)

Would ya'll say a 6x3 vision would work well for a Colombian tegu?


----------



## mduke3 (May 12, 2013)

I'm getting one for Ellie, only because a close friend is giving me a great deal, and even then, it will only be temporary. I don't think they are very fitting for an adult tegu, for many reasons.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (May 12, 2013)

I just love the stackable option. If i could make it work, i'd buy two and get another tegu


----------

